# which breed is this



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am no expert but maybe mini Nubian or a Nigerian Dwarf /Nubian cross?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Doesn't look like any nubian kid I've seen. I was thinking Alpine???


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I dunno, the ears looked longer than normal and the shape of the head and blue eyes made me think possibly Nigerian. Are alpines ears that long at birth and just straighten out with time? that is what I was thinking a cross Mini Nubian first generation would be half Nigerian and half Nubian right?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, the shape of the head has me confused too. It DOES look like a nigierian head, but again the ears are long. Only reason I'm not too sure about the Alpine either are the ears. Actually, first thot went thru my head was LaMancha....but WAY too much ear for one of those!!! It has to be a mix from the way the ears are...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

In other words....NubianFan and I really have NO CLUE!!!! LMAO


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

What about a lamancha cross? Maybe a Nubian and a lamancha?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I did have a LaMancha/Nubian/Alpine once who looked kinda like this....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The eyes aren't blue...they will change to brown.

This kid is so young, there's no telling what it is. It's not an obvious breed whatever it is. It does have a nigerian dishy looking face and seems to be smaller sized. Could have some nigerian in it. The ears will likely straighten out quite a bit. I'd give it some time and let it grow and give us some updated photos when it's bigger. Do you have photos or a description of the sire or dam?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have some BoSe, I would give him a shot.

Cute little guy.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Nigerian x Nubian IMO.


----------



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

more pics... added


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I still say Nigerian Dwarf/Nubian Cross


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, I am not really sure about it due to its age but like someone previous mentioned it probably has some Nigerian in it with its blue eyes.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Nigerian/Nubian I'm betting!


----------

